# How-to/Guide Request Thread



## dougreed (May 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Is there a certain cube-related discipline you cannot seem to master? Is there a certain method or technique that you have heard of, but do not understand? 

Well, look no further. Post your guide requests in this thread, and anyone who is willing and capable of writing a how-to can feel free to respond by taking a shot at it. 

Ask here or PM me with any questions or comments.

Thanks,
Doug Reed


----------



## griz (Aug 4, 2007)

I need help permuting the corners in the roux method


----------



## drkmagicard (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone have a video on square one or Pyraminx?


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 5, 2007)

does anyone here know how to build a cube case?


----------



## yttri (Aug 9, 2007)

what is the roux method?


----------



## pjk (Aug 9, 2007)

*Griz:* Do a quick search of the forum and you will find that answer. There are videos out there just for that.

*drkmagicicard*: We don't have any tutorial vids about those on here yet, perhaps someone could make them. Do you need any specific help? If so, ask in the speedsolving forum. And while you are there, ask if someone can make a How-To vid.

*apopletic: *You may want to post in the speedcubing forum for this.

*yttri: *Do a quick search on here, or on Google and you will find it. There are some nice discussions about it on here, as well as some tutorial videos.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 11, 2007)

Could somebody with too much spare time make a video about how to (re-)string a Magic? It would safe me from going crazy.


----------



## watermelon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmm... I made a video for PJK a few months ago about this. I no longer have it, but you could try to contact him about it.


----------



## fw (Aug 11, 2007)

I could need such a video too.. I have an completely "unstringed" magic (which meens I have all the pieces and all the stirngs, but *nothing* is connected).. Is there any hope?


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

I still have the video, and will post it up ASAP. I am going to be real busy for the next week, but will try to get it up tomorrow. 

Sadly, I need to restring mine as well.


----------



## TigerTom (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have learnt the layer by layer approach, from this page by Jasmine Lee.

I believe the notation is 'Singmaster notation', and I found the notation and page quite easy to follow compared to other pages.

Is there a tutorial of the Petrus method, that is laid out with Singmaster notation? I find the Java applet much much harder to follow.

Thanks!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2007)

I think an official video for restringing Magic is on the Rubiks site. Maybe in here?


----------



## pjk (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is the one from Mitchell (still processing right now):


----------



## drkmagicard (Aug 18, 2007)

does any one have a video on stringing a 12 rubik magic?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2007)

I try to see what is going on, but I just can't see it.

Maybe this would work better with some oral explanation and bright colored strings with a top-view-angle for the camera?


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, it probably would. But I didn't make it, so I can't do that. However, it should help somewhat. He does make it look very easy.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a roux tutorial, i looked at the youtube one(richard meyers) and giles site, they both don't work, i can't get step number 4!!


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2007)

Try PM'ing Richard, his id on here is "Richard" and ask him to make a video for step 4 with the details you want. I bet he would do it.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I need a roux tutorial, i looked at the youtube one(richard meyers) and giles site, they both don't work, i can't get step number 4!!



Saying that the tutorials "don't work" is silly. Try harder, learning new things takes time.

Gilles explaines step 4 quite well IMO. Just read it very carefully, one step at a time. Can you understand 4a? If not, how far can you get?

And please try to spell at least names correctly.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry lol.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 11, 2007)

although i don't expect anyone to fulfill my request, i request a heise tutorial. it seems heise invented the single most advanced solving technique, using only commutators and conjugates. i know his site, but i think its easier to fully understand the method with someone describing it.
i need advice at... i think i need advice to almost all steps


----------



## robertpauljr (Oct 11, 2007)

lengtat.us

is my solution based on the Ultimate Solution found at Georges Helm's site. It pretty much does the whole cube with commutators and conjugates if I understand correctly. Perhaps someone could verify this. It is not Heise's method. There is part of my method that is not done with commutators or conjugates, but it could be by using the Edge Piece Series that is given. 

I thoroughly enjoy using this method to solve the cube, although, as far as I know, no speedcubers use it. It may or may not be fast (I certainly am not fast at any method I know), but I find it fun to puzzle through each solution using this minimalist approach.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going to try it. but today I'm too tired 
the heise method is not usable for speedcubing, but for another approach.
i mean look at THIS a 24 move solution in 2:33.63? i mean how can that even be possible?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW.
That seems impossible.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 12, 2007)

h3ndrik said:


> it seems heise invented the single most advanced solving technique, using only commutators and conjugates.


Err, not quite. Just for the last pieces.



h3ndrik said:


> the heise method is not usable for speedcubing


Why not? I think it's very usable.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

i have yet to see a method that requires less moves, while not using algorithms besides commutators & conjugates. so i call it the most advanced technique. you can prove me wrong anytime. (have to give robert paul jr's method a try though) 
i am aware that you can use any method for speedcubing, but i don't see any practical use for it. you could show me a sub 20 solve, even a sub 30 solve with the heise method and i would be happy to see it, because i don't think it can be that fast. 
i think it requires an exact definition of the term 'speedcubing' to be able to say which methods aren't suitable for it.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 12, 2007)

h3ndrik said:


> i have yet to see a method that requires less moves, while not using algorithms besides commutators & conjugates.


You said that Heise method uses only commutators and conjugates. But it doesn't; only for the very last pieces. First steps are intuitive block building.



h3ndrik said:


> you could show me a sub 20 solve, even a sub 30 solve with the heise method and i would be happy to see it, because i don't think it can be that fast.


I have averaged sub-20 and sub-25 OH. Especially for OH I think it's a great method. But sorry, no videos.
You can watch Ryan's 20.60 simulator solve, maybe it convinces you that the method has potential in speedsolving: http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=Ryan+Heise.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, but do you need algorithms for block building? 
i would love to see a video of that, if you have the needed spare time at your hands.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 12, 2007)

h3ndrik said:


> yeah, but do you need algorithms for block building?


No. Intuition.



h3ndrik said:


> i would love to see a video of that, if you have the needed spare time at your hands.


I have time, but no camera at the moment.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

so the method only uses intuition, commutators and conjugates. intuition is a skill you should already have, so i don't count it as requirement for the heise method. the method only needs commutators and conjugates, common sense & intuition shouldn't be listed as technique for solving a puzzle, should it?

took a look at your edited posts (should have qft'ed, i hate when people edit their post to say a complete different thing)
about 40 move solution in twenty seconds, awesome effective method


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 12, 2007)

"Uses only commutators and conjugates" just sounded like a BLD method, i.e. the solves consist of solely commutators and conjugates. Just a misunderstanding I guess.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

can someone make a complete keyhole tutorial? and explain things well if you can, thanks


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> can someone make a complete keyhole tutorial? and explain things well if you can, thanks


Arnaud did this here. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yea i saw that and understood it, but is there any more to it like the top layer and the U face? any algorisms?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

No, keyhole is just a way that makes the first two layers faster than a beginners method. For the last layer you might want to check this out: http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=6815&postcount=4


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm, can anyone make a guide on how to make that annoying ringing noise that some rubik's 3x3x3s make go away?


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

ok thanks i'll check that out


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

darkzelkova said:


> Hmm, can anyone make a guide on how to make that annoying ringing noise that some rubik's 3x3x3s make go away?


No guide is needed. Just lubing it works most of the time. Adding washers/tightening screws also helps.


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 31, 2007)

well what about on the rubiks anniversary ones? I took off the center caps, but still can't access the screws or washers.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

darkzelkova said:


> well what about on the rubiks anniversary ones? I took off the center caps, but still can't access the screws or washers.


25th anniverary ones don't have adjustable screws/washers. With enough sillicone in it the squaking should stop though.


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm, it appears I made it stop! Probably the worst possible way... oh well. I took off the caps, and being unable to change anything, I tried to put them back on. However, they wouldn't stay with glue just on the outside, so I took a large dollop of glue, filled up the entire cap, and put it back on (I was feeling really stupid I guess).Then the caps stayed on. I put my cube back together, and was spinning it, and noticed that they ringing had stopped on the caps I had put glue on! I then took off the other caps, and filled them with glue (as I said, I was feeling really stupid). The ringing had stopped entirely! Later, I took my cube apart, to see how it was doing, and I noticed that some of the glue had leaked from the bottom of the center cap. This was when I realized how stupid I was. I cleaned off the glue, and put it back together. I wanted to keep the parts moving, so that they wouldn't get stuck. I cleaned the glue off about every hour and a half or so. At night, I took my cube apart, and left it. In the morning, the glue still hadn't dried! And the ringing was gone! So yeah. I wish that I had attached the caps differently... and had put lube in there instead.. but oh well.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen a few F2L videos, like to teach the basics, but no one really goes much into depth to help people switching from beginner to CFOP, i understand that the F2L can be totally intuitive but i think someone going into more detail would help certain people. i still struggle a little bit


----------



## Dyste (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it would be nice if some fast Roux solvers would post some videos about block-building, though it's supposed to be more intuitive than Fridrich F2L. Perhaps then there would be more interest and more diversity in the use of methods.

As of right now, there are really only the ones from Richard.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 6, 2008)

A video tutorial on how to restring your magic!


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 9, 2008)

How to get sub 15!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 9, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> How to get sub 15!


 
Practice, learn a lot of algs, learn finger-tricks, practice, practice, practice


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dcuber said:
> 
> 
> > How to get sub 15!
> ...



How about this AvGalen:



> A video tutorial on how to restring your magic!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2008)

I would like to make a lot of tutorial video's (and I will eventually), but I am just way to busy at the moment


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 12, 2008)

Mmk, thats all you needed to say


----------



## kudan (Feb 22, 2008)

A little help with custom stickers will be great.  Since my parents flat out refuse to allow me to buy anything online, I can't buy from cubesmith etc.

I was thinking of using photo paper, applying super glue and then a layer of nail polish.

However, I'm not so sure if there will be any bad effects from applying super glue. And... will the stickers become waterproof because of the coating of nail polish? I would like to soak the pieces in warm soap water once in a while to clean them.

Improvements and/or other suggestions greatly appreciated, I'll like to see most available options before I replace those horrible rubiks stickers. xD


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 22, 2008)

I would recommend, ask a friend to order the stickers for you, they are quite cheap and there should not be the problem to give a friend 3 or 4 dollars and let him order the stikers or if you got somebody near you cubing talk with him about order together if you order for more than 15$ you will save the 2$ shipping....
other idea is to look around to get coloured pvc stickers, but then you get a roll of them and have to cut it to make it match...


----------



## kudan (Feb 23, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> I would recommend, ask a friend to order the stickers for you, they are quite cheap and there should not be the problem to give a friend 3 or 4 dollars and let him order the stikers or if you got somebody near you cubing talk with him about order together if you order for more than 15$ you will save the 2$ shipping....
> other idea is to look around to get coloured pvc stickers, but then you get a roll of them and have to cut it to make it match...



I have been thinking about that too, maybe I should start looking around for someone willing to order the stickers for me. xD
PVC stickers might work... Are all PVC stickers waterproof? I'm afraid that the adhesive isn't and falls off when I wash it in warm soap water.

Thanks for the suggestions! ^^


----------



## aceboy222 (Feb 24, 2008)

can anyone post a video showing how to make the controller for the omega studio timer?


----------



## luckyownz92 (Feb 24, 2008)

kudan said:


> A little help with custom stickers will be great.  Since my parents flat out refuse to allow me to buy anything online, I can't buy from cubesmith etc.
> 
> I was thinking of using photo paper, applying super glue and then a layer of nail polish.
> 
> ...


You can order Cubesmith stickers by mail order. His address is right on the FAQ and so are the details for the order.


----------



## Arget (Feb 25, 2008)

aceboy222 said:


> can anyone post a video showing how to make the controller for the omega studio timer?



yes i would be very interested in someone making a video of this as well


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

My request:

How to BLD the pyraminx with cycles and commutators.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> My request:
> 
> How to BLD the pyraminx with cycles and commutators.



That's easy:

R' L R L R' L R L orients one centre

R' L R L' cycles three edges.

There are no paritys.


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 11, 2008)

Video tutorial for 2 pair chain solving on Rubik's Revenge please.....


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 11, 2008)

There is one! Go to bigcubes.com and on the 4x4 edge section, frank made a great video for 2 pair chain solving.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > My request:
> ...



yes, but there are edge flips, but I think I got it now. Also, there are 4 cycles.


----------



## clubmed45 (Apr 13, 2008)

do you know the alg for edge flips?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

clubmed45 said:


> do you know the alg for edge flips?



Flip which edge? Pure flip or the OLL alg?

Try (M'U')*4. Or do you mean FURU'R'F' ? M'UMU2M'UM?


----------



## Muffe42 (Jun 26, 2008)

It would be nice if there was a topic which would tell what to do when you have bought a new cube. For excample how to break in, lube and set tension to the cube.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 26, 2008)

Muffe42 said:


> It would be nice if there was a topic which would tell what to do when you have bought a new cube. For excample how to break in, lube and set tension to the cube.



Some of this can be found in the beginners forum sticky (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9, under how to make it run smoother, open it, etc), but this would be a good idea. I wouldnt be the best person to ask about preparing cubes, though...


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

Tutorial on Waterman method? Example solve?


----------



## ubervern (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking for a tutorial on a block building method for 4x4 and 5x5 or an explanation as to why no one uses such a method.
I have thus far only found two solution methods for larger cubes: reduction to 3x3 and corners/edges first.


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 3, 2008)

Ubervern, I believe this might help: http://blue.kracknet.net/~snkenjoi/k4/ It is the only guide that I know of for solving 4x4s with block building. (although, technically, reduction could be described as block building as well  )


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 8, 2008)

does anyone has a spanish tutorial for bld?


----------



## thejacer (Jul 14, 2008)

so i cut the corners of all the stickers off so they all have to face the same way , but sometimes i have one centre left that i cant seem to solve plz help me


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2008)

thejacer said:


> so i cut the corners of all the stickers off so they all have to face the same way , but sometimes i have one centre left that i cant seem to solve plz help me



doing 2 T-permutations( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') in a row will flip the center 180 degrees. doing 3 counterclockwise U-perms (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) will rotate it 90 degrees clockwise, and doing 3 clockwise U-perms(R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') will rotate it 90 degrees counterclockwise.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 15, 2008)

5x5 edge pairing !

levi's tut is abit too fast for me **


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> thejacer said:
> 
> 
> > so i cut the corners of all the stickers off so they all have to face the same way , but sometimes i have one centre left that i cant seem to solve plz help me
> ...



You can't turn just one center 90 degrees.


----------



## Txarli (Jul 16, 2008)

stiwi griffin said:


> does anyone has a spanish tutorial for bld?



http://www.rubikaz.com/blind/blind.html

http://www.euskalnet.net/el8tumbado/movsec/rubik_a_ciegas/rubik_a_ciegas_resolucion.htm


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 18, 2008)

gracias txarli


(stiwi griffin en rubikaz)


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 18, 2008)

anyone mind telling me what cutting corners is? ... ok i know that sounds really noobish but i dont know what it is


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > thejacer said:
> ...



right you are. i was just playing around on my regular cube and didn't notice that it also rotated the right center as well.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 19, 2008)

can anyone tell me what corner cutting is?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a property of a cube that allows one face to be misaligned to a certain point and still be able to have another intersecting face turned without popping or extraneous force.


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 20, 2008)

stiwi griffin said:


> does anyone has a spanish tutorial for bld?



God Damn Spanish To English Dictionarys....


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 1, 2008)

*Anyone*

Anyone know of or want to make a good Roux tutorial


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

How about http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html ?


----------



## immortalcube (Aug 1, 2008)

Qhorin on Youtube has some Roux tutorials, I don't know how good they are though (I only watched parts of them, back when I first started speedcubing).


----------



## Tsuris (Aug 7, 2008)

*gabbasoft*

I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix the "centers" of a 5x5 with "cut corners" or arrows such as those found in the gabbasoft program. I have found ways of solving all but the last one, which I have gotten down to this

/\ /\ /\
> /\ /\
/\ < /\

The rest of the cube is not solved, so i can mess edges/corners as much as needed, so long as it does't mess up any of the other centers. I tried the 4x4 method I found on these forums for this (slighly modified) and got it better, but this is as far as I could take it. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it.
Tsuris
Patrick


----------



## MistArts (Aug 7, 2008)

Tsuris said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix the "centers" of a 5x5 with "cut corners" or arrows such as those found in the gabbasoft program. I have found ways of solving all but the last one, which I have gotten down to this
> 
> /\ /\ /\
> > /\ /\
> ...



You have parity. Put center on U and do (r U2)*5. Then do a 3-cycle.


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 8, 2008)

I really want to see a good waterman tutorial with algorithms that aren't from the 80s, and a better format (maybe a printable algorithm sheet too)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

*v-7 help*

hey...i'm getting a v-7 sometime over the next week
does any1 know a site that teaches how to do it?
i can do these puzzles so far:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5(VERY beginners method)
and other non-cube ones(megaminx, pyraminx, etc)
so...even an example vid or pics going through one of their solves would be great
Thanks alot!

-StachuK1992


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 10, 2008)

It's the same as 5x5. Only with more pieces.


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 10, 2008)

just as pcharles93 said. If you can do the 5x5 the you will be able to do the 7x7. It will just take longer to get the centers and everything else.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

Help on which part ?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

quintedges(5edges) lol
just, what order should i do them in
quick video would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> quintedges(5edges) lol
> just, what order should i do them in
> quick video would be greatly appreciated!



I don't have a 7x7 to show you in video, but here's the general idea. When I solved it, I figured it was easier to pair(match) from the outside in, so that the 2 outermost edges becomes paired. After that you should know how to solve it like a 5x5.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2008)

I pair edges inside out so the innermost edges pair first. Takes me about 2.5 minutes


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2008)

You're asking for help even before you've received the puzzle? I can't believe, that you don't want to figure it out yourself.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

tim said:


> You're asking for help even before you've received the puzzle? I can't believe, that you don't want to figure it out yourself.


just getting theory beforehand
no algorithms
ooh, and thanks, guys!


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2008)

Edges are easy, it's the centers that are a bit awkward, or at least the last two. I have my own method which I figured out myself which is probably inefficient, but it gets the job done.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

I will make a video tutorial for 7x7x7 this weekend, but I encourage you to figure it out yourself!

All the theory you should need is this: Solve it with any system that works on the 5x5x5. Reduction, Caging, Layer-by-Layer, etc all work "the same" as on a 5x5x5.

I will post the tutorial on my youtube-channel and link to it from the howto section of this forum. It should be up there on sunday evening at the latest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I will make a video tutorial for 7x7x7 this weekend, but I encourage you to figure it out yourself!
> 
> All the theory you should need is this: Solve it with any system that works on the 5x5x5. Reduction, Caging, Layer-by-Layer, etc all work "the same" as on a 5x5x5.
> 
> I will post the tutorial on my youtube-channel and link to it from the howto section of this forum. It should be up there on sunday evening at the latest.


cool, thank you

apparantly the shipping takes longer, so your vid might be out before i get my v5 and v7


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 4, 2008)

*Polymorphix*

If someone could make a tutorial for this thatd be great. Thank you.


----------



## Ton (Sep 4, 2008)

Pyramorphix is a skewb , where a center can rotate .
I use one alg for the center: 

R L' R' L R L' R' L R L' R' L
The rest is like a skewb


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok once I get it I'll try it thanks.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

*2x2 magic tutorial??*

can anyone make a video tutorial on how to make this more understandable?
http://twistypuzzles.com/articles/magic-2x2.shtml

thanks =]


----------



## Raffael (Sep 9, 2008)

watch this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4023

you should get it very easily then.

btw:
red line means the string goes above, blue means the string goes beneath the magic.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 11, 2008)

*Basic square-1 tutorial?*

Does anyone have a link to a basic square-1 tutorial? Sort of like a 4LLL on a 3x3 cube, I just got a square-1.


----------



## shelley (Sep 11, 2008)

The wiki has a couple of useful links, including my silly beginner method.


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 11, 2008)

The dry eraseboard have a simpel solution that uses diagrams and a combination of very few algorithms.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 11, 2008)

Josef Jelínek has also beautiful tutorial for sq-1: 
http://square1.misto.cz/_MAIL_/index.html
It´s in czech, but if you know a notation, I believe that it´s understandable. I average about 30 seconds with his method and use only 3 (!!) EP algs. (including parity error)


----------



## hdskull (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 11, 2008)

You are welcome ;-)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought Jason's was pretty good:
jmbaum.110mb.com


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 11, 2008)

i've never used a basic method, i sorta jumped into a difficult method, haha


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2008)

Polymorphix ???

If you mean Pyramorpix I have to disagree with Ton about it being like a skewb. I actually think that that is a 2x2x2. If you look on the inside you can see that there is actually a 2x2x2 mechanism inside. Because 4 of the pieces of a pyramorphix look like a 1 dimensional triangle (center) a lot of things that seem to be impossible on a 2x2x2 actually seem possible, like 1 rotated corner.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 13, 2008)

No its the polymorphix its a mix between a skewb and a skewb ultimate. I know what a pyramorphix is though I want one of those too.


----------



## yoursturly (Nov 16, 2008)

i wana know how to do the 4x4x4 oll parity


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 16, 2008)

yoursturly said:


> i wana know how to do the 4x4x4 oll parity



The algorithm you posted in your thread works, study up on notation.


----------



## panyan (Dec 16, 2008)

*wanted: good guide for 4x4x4 in how-to's and guides*

i have a 3x3x3 and i am trying to line up some tutorials for 4x4 up to 7x7 and there seems to be 5-7 in the guides, but nothing on 4x4x4, can someone point me in the right direction please? thanks


----------



## Garmon (Dec 16, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NORB3SfNTXI
This tutorial is good in my opinion.


----------



## shelley (Dec 16, 2008)

4x4 is intuitive if you already know how to solve 3x3. If you just want to solve it, you only really have to learn two additional algs to deal with the parity cases. If you want a good speedsolve method,
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/4x4x4_Speedsolving_Methods


----------



## PianoMan (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like supersolving tutorials


----------



## byu (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like a tutorial on how to do the TuRBo Blindfold System. Erik's website is good, but it doesn't explain how to do thinks such as fix parity, it just says to use a PLL. If the edges that need to be swapped are really far apart, couldn't this become a problem?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 7, 2009)

*How to make a fisher cube? *

i cant figure out how to make a fishers cube! can someone plaese PM me some pictures or a video? i really want one!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to?: Make a 2x2 from a 3x3?*

I've seen a couple, and I know I need plastic sheets (where do i get them), and I don't know how to make the pieces. Any tips?


----------



## BillB (Mar 9, 2009)

From the one I made that I nicknamed "Frankenstein", you need thin Lexan. Are you going to Drexel or UPenn? I'll bring it along so you can see the core and edge pieces.

Bill


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 10, 2009)

Search on youtube. Rubikshalo has a good tutorial..


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling like making a tutorial right now, but I don't know what to make. If any of you have any suggestions, I'll go and make one within the next hour or so. I'm currently thinking of:

-Commutators (8-move ones, those are the only ones I'm good at, perhaps in a long series of BH videos)

-2x2 BLD (Possibly, I could just tell people to look at the corners portion of my 3x3 BLD videos)

-3OP (I've done Old Pochmann, M2, and R2, perhaps it's time for this?)

But if you have other suggestions, let me know. If I don't get any, I'll just do a Commutator Introduction video.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 10, 2009)

byu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm feeling like making a tutorial right now, but I don't know what to make. If any of you have any suggestions, I'll go and make one within the next hour or so. I'm currently thinking of:
> 
> ...



I'd like to see a 3OP tutorial. My friend is having difficulty on leaning 3OP and I don't have time to explain it to him


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



Thanks Waffle, tomorrow I plan to make a 3OP tutorial.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm feeling like making a tutorial right now, but I don't know what to make. If any of you have any suggestions, I'll go and make one within the next hour or so. I'm currently thinking of:
> 
> ...



I'd like it if you explained BH or something


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

I'm about to start recording, I'll probably make a few parts of a BH tutorial and a few parts of 3OP


----------



## spdcbr (May 17, 2009)

I need a tutorial on getting faster on F2L...other than practice, metronome, limit cube rotations, and move count.


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I need a tutorial on getting faster on F2L...other than practice, metronome, limit cube rotations, and move count.



You just solved your own problem.

I got up to edge permutation on 3OP, I still have corner permutation and parity to cover. Not sure if I want to do that today or tomorrow.


----------



## spdcbr (May 17, 2009)

byu said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > I need a tutorial on getting faster on F2L...other than practice, metronome, limit cube rotations, and move count.
> ...



Acutually, I want a penspinning tutorial .


----------



## Gparker (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



have you honestly never ever heard of google??

i searched how to penspin and got tons of results and videos and photos of how you do it. search before asking. thats why there is something to search on, so people dont always have to give it to you.

to make my post useful, here http://www.pentrix.com/


----------



## Asheboy (May 20, 2009)

FMC tutorial.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 20, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> FMC tutorial.


There's this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11375
thread. Its not a tutorial but discusses stuff.


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2009)

There really isn't a tutorial on FMC. There's commutators, and insertions, and then blockbuilding really.


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

I would like a Square-1 square shape tutorial. My current method is REALLY slow.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2009)

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1.htm#s1m1
You are talking about normal, right? Not BLD?


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, normal, but I've looked at that site, none of them seem to work for me (I mean, they work, but I don't like them).


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Yeah, normal, but I've looked at that site, none of them seem to work for me (I mean, they work, but I don't like them).



Yeah. Those seem too hard to memorize (edit: thought it was something else). I need a faster system or something.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> FMC tutorial.



Seconded.

I don't think our FMC tips post is comprehensive enough. The question is, do we have any expert FM solvers willing to give up their secrets?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2009)

rickcube said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, normal, but I've looked at that site, none of them seem to work for me (I mean, they work, but I don't like them).
> ...



For cubeshape all you really need is method 1 #0 and 1. For OLLs and 
PLLs this site is better. For edges you only need parity, 2 swaps in U, and 1 swap in U and D, and Stefan's alg.

an FMC tutorial would be cool. 
this:
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/fundamental_techniques.html
and this: http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/heise_method.html
provide some help.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Cheers 

I agree Ryan Hise's site is probably the best starting point for FMC. I really like his intuitive LL stuff - a recommended learn. I'd like to know more about what are good end-points to aim for when creating skeletons. Currently I'm usually just looking for some kind of intuitive LL or PLL finish, but there must be much better finishing options out there!


----------



## schwartstack (Aug 11, 2009)

i just got my FF 3x3x4 from C4U.... seriously, someone smarter than me needs to make a tutorial for this thing. can't figure it out.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

I would like a tutorial on good PLL's and how to execute them perfectly. I suck at LL but pretty good at f2l, so I need to improve on LL.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to know the different types of cube, type A, C, D, E, F etc. Is there somewhere that explains this? Don't seem to find the answers.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 26, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> I want to know the different types of cube, type A, C, D, E, F etc. Is there somewhere that explains this? Don't seem to find the answers.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659
(stickied in the Hardware section)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like a guide/explanation on how the VH Method works and the algorithms for it.

I know that when you insert the last F2L pair you orient the LL edges, but HOW do you do this?


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 29, 2009)

In the Wiki


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 29, 2009)

can someone make a video about how to do he following
*post a reply
and 
*use the search function thanks..
xP


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 29, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> can someone make a video about how to do he ollowing
> *post a reply
> and
> *use the search function thanks..
> xP


Make us a cup of *T* and I'll think about it


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone make a video about how to do he following
> ...



thats not fair


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

schwartstack said:


> i just got my FF 3x3x4 from C4U.... seriously, someone smarter than me needs to make a tutorial for this thing. can't figure it out.



I second that!


----------



## Spark (Aug 31, 2009)

Someone can give link to guide to F2l? Not video...


----------



## Akuma (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd like to see a good One-Handed 3x3 Tutorial Video.


----------



## nigtv (Oct 27, 2009)

Would absolutely love to see a tutorial on the "Solving 5 edges and 2 corners" step of heise, namely the "One pair" and/or "Two pair" approaches.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 27, 2009)

nigtv said:


> Would absolutely love to see a tutorial on the "Solving 5 edges and 2 corners" step of heise, namely the "One pair" and/or "Two pair" approaches.



Same here! This is usually my approach to LL for FM solves. The beginner option of edge permutation followed by two applications of the corner 3-cycle takes too many moves, so creating two pairs is really the way to go. I find creating the two pairs isn't really too much of a challenge, but then preserving them while permuting the edges can be really difficult! Sometimes its easier to attempt orienting the corners, aiming for a PLL finish.

Any Heise experts here to share some tips?


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I'd like to see a good One-Handed 3x3 Tutorial Video.



Yes. badmephisto, and thrawst's videos don't help much.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Need some tips of how to practise look ahead doing Friedrich F2L.
Thanks!


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Need some tips of how to practise look ahead doing Friedrich F2L.
> Thanks!



Use the search function. There is already a really good one here.


----------



## nigtv (Oct 29, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> nigtv said:
> 
> 
> > Would absolutely love to see a tutorial on the "Solving 5 edges and 2 corners" step of heise, namely the "One pair" and/or "Two pair" approaches.
> ...



I guess that you are really supposed to learn all three and use which one is best. The 2 pair approch seems to be the best if you have a pair already built that can be hiden on the other side of your open slot. It doesnt really seem too great in othec cases, and realistically i guess tha you should really only use it if you already have a pair, to save the pain of getting the two in the right spot and then permuting (again, i guess you could use this if you are able to cmolpte permutation is 5~ turns?)

I dont know anything about just one pair. I've used the 5 edges and 2 corners approuch for a while, and it seems to be the best on move count if you dont really know the other two as well (duh). This may really go aginst the whole idea of heise, but i find that if i just use some of the other methods algs, I can really really ruduce the effect of a bad position. 

WE NEED A GUIDE!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

Would anybody be interested in a video tutorial of what I do for big cubes blindfolded? This would essentially end up being a video tutorial of the BH method as used on big cubes. I could also do a video on my memory technique, or anything else I do for BLD (my warmup technique for competitions, etc). Another option is for me to do a video tutorial on one of my older beginner/intermediate techniques for big cube BLD for those who want to learn but maybe don't want to use a more advanced method right from the start. This could include beginner/intermediate solving methods as well as beginner/intermediate memory methods.

It's been a long time since I have made any kind of cubing video, and I would like to make one again. The trouble is I feel that the only kind of video I could make that would contribute something new would be something blindfold related. I suppose I could also make an extended cross strategies video, but I feel this has probably been done many times over by others.

If anybody is interested in a blindfold video please let me know what about and I'll try to make a video including that topic.

Chris


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Would anybody be interested in a video tutorial of what I do for big cubes blindfolded? This would essentially end up being a video tutorial of the BH method as used on big cubes. I could also do a video on my memory technique, or anything else I do for BLD (my warmup technique for competitions, etc). Another option is for me to do a video tutorial on one of my older beginner/intermediate techniques for big cube BLD for those who want to learn but maybe don't want to use a more advanced method right from the start. This could include beginner/intermediate solving methods as well as beginner/intermediate memory methods.
> 
> It's been a long time since I have made any kind of cubing video, and I would like to make one again. The trouble is I feel that the only kind of video I could make that would contribute something new would be something blindfold related. I suppose I could also make an extended cross strategies video, but I feel this has probably been done many times over by others.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome! I would very much appreciate that.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 30, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Would anybody be interested in a video tutorial of what I do for big cubes blindfolded? This would essentially end up being a video tutorial of the BH method as used on big cubes. I could also do a video on my memory technique, or anything else I do for BLD (my warmup technique for competitions, etc). Another option is for me to do a video tutorial on one of my older beginner/intermediate techniques for big cube BLD for those who want to learn but maybe don't want to use a more advanced method right from the start. This could include beginner/intermediate solving methods as well as beginner/intermediate memory methods.
> ...



+1


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 30, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> wrbcube4 said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 31, 2009)

rickcube said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > wrbcube4 said:
> ...



Which type of video do all you prefer? Full blown BH method, or beginner/intermediate methods for big cubes BLD?

Chris


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 31, 2009)

Either. I would say that I want beginner/intermediate methods for big cubes BLD more though.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Need some tips of how to practise look ahead doing Friedrich F2L.
> Thanks!


I made a tutorial video on that exact topic! (Except it's called Fridrich) Hope you like it 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15213


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhhh can anyone make a video on how to do fingertricks for OH? because I have very short fingers and i can't seem to get the hang of it. Plus is there a one handed BLD tutorial in this forum?


----------



## Carson (Dec 19, 2009)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Uhhh can anyone make a video on how to do fingertricks for OH? because I have very short fingers and i can't seem to get the hang of it. Plus is there a one handed BLD tutorial in this forum?



One Hand






Blind


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

wow badmephisto thank you very much! i will learn this as soon as i can thanks again


----------



## happyface352 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post
Can anyone refer me to a good website for larger cubes? 
Thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.bigcubes.com/


----------



## happyface352 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. Will study on the random 5x5x5 I'm getting from China.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 14, 2010)

I recently posted a thread about "how to hold the cube when speed cubing" a video on techniques would be very helpful.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

Can someone make a video on what they are thinking during 4x4 edge pairing?


----------



## TioMario (Jan 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Can someone make a video on what they are thinking during 4x4 edge pairing?



That would be a video full of bad words


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Can someone make a video on what they are thinking during 4x4 edge pairing?



I might do this, I think it's a good idea for a video


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 22, 2010)

Can anyone do a video on making the cross on the underside? (as in putting the cross together and continuing the F2L on the top side) Ive seen people do this but I cant seem to get it right. Any algorithms or such to learn?


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Can anyone do a video on making the cross on the underside? (as in putting the cross together and continuing the F2L on the top side) Ive seen people do this but I cant seem to get it right. Any algorithms or such to learn?



It really is just practicing it for a week or so with every solve, there isn't anything to learn that you don't already know with cross on top, no algs or anything. Just keep at it!


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 22, 2010)

meh, it just gets hard for me. I dont plan ahead like most do. Ima 1 min solve guy, and so I just go along with it. I dont plan or expect a certain OLL to come up or such. Im pretty early in it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 22, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> meh, it just gets hard for me. I dont plan ahead like most do. Ima 1 min solve guy, and so I just go along with it. I dont plan or expect a certain OLL to come up or such. Im pretty early in it.



Very few if any people look ahead to OLL from their last f2l pair, although some do try and make it better by orienting the edges. The cross has nothing to do with OLL. I suggest you look at badmephisto's cross tutorial.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, I kinda went over that, but I didnt quite get it. Maybe if I just wantched the video another 5 times...Ill do this tomorrow.


----------



## Edward (Feb 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> BowDown2Gir said:
> 
> 
> > meh, it just gets hard for me. I dont plan ahead like most do. Ima 1 min solve guy, and so I just go along with it. I dont plan or expect a certain OLL to come up or such. Im pretty early in it.
> ...



I look ahead into OLL >.>. I think everyone should.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > BowDown2Gir said:
> ...


I wish I could. Lucky. For that, you lost the game. I so sorry.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > BowDown2Gir said:
> ...



Yeah actually a lot of people lookahead to OLL.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know why you wouldn't at least try to look ahead for OLL. It can only help.


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't at least try to look ahead for OLL. It can only help.



Yeah, and CP for most cases

Whether -

Solved
Adj
or Diag.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 21, 2010)

Hey, uh, sorry for bumping, but I used the search function and can't find what I was looking for. Can anyone post the U2 method setup moves for X-centers? any buffer should be fine. thanks.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 22, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



Jerk! I just lost the game because of your signature.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 16, 2010)

Can anyone help me with transferring from firdrich method to zz method?


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> Can anyone help me with transferring from firdrich method to zz method?



What, specifically, do you need?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 21, 2010)

hi just wondering if someone could make a bld tutorial for beginners like me I can completely do edges but over a week now i cant complete corners so really need help 

thanks in advance


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> hi just wondering if someone could make a bld tutorial for beginners like me I can completely do edges but over a week now i cant complete corners so really need help
> 
> thanks in advance



BUMP


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

There are alread many BLD tutorials on youtube.

Try these channels:
EricLimeback
bldmaster


----------



## TheAlmostMadHatter (Aug 21, 2010)

I am fairly interested in modding cubes, but alas, I don't know what materials I would need...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2010)

mini dianchangs


----------



## TheAlmostMadHatter (Sep 15, 2010)

What would I use to say, cap an edge after I cut it? And what would be the best thing to cut it with?


----------



## pistelli (Oct 9, 2010)

How about a Human Thislethwaite Tutorial? The one on Ryan Heise's site is very confusing.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

anyone know of a skewb ulimate tutorial that actually makes sence?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ideas for improving OH TPS would be fantastic.


----------



## 4. (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm looking for the best Fridrich Method F2L tutorial on youtube WITH algorithms. I hate the intuitive method >.>


----------



## 4. (Oct 30, 2010)

ok thanks, don't answer me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

You probably didn't get answered because it probably didn't stay on the main page for long. Look for badmephisto on youtube, he's got some great beginners and advanced f2l videos (beginners as in for beginners using f2l, not beginners method aka LBL). Visit the wiki on here to get just the algorithms for F2L, or you could also get Andy Klise's pdf for it at http://www.kungfoomanchu.com


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 7, 2010)

I have moved some posts from this thread to the "One answer question thread" in the Speedcubing Help/Questions forum where they would be better suited.


----------



## wannabsub20 (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know a tutorial for solving the Square-2?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

wannabsub20 said:


> Does anyone know a tutorial for solving the Square-2?


 
A simple way to solve the square-2, that you can work out if you already know how to solve a square-1: reduce to a square-1 and then solve like a square-1. Reduction simply means pairing the "corner pieces" together. If you make sure you pair the correct colors, you'll be fine. It takes a little practice to get good at pairing the proper pieces and to avoid messing up other pairs in the process, but you should be able to eventually work it out intuitively.


----------



## RubiksHuman (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I learned using RobH0629's beginner method and I can solve it in 1:35 that way, but I'm looking to improve my time. I looke at his "advanced" F2L Techniques. I am purely a newbie, so I would'nt be able to understand that to save my life. Anyway, he also mentioned a few other ways to go faster but didn't show them. There are 3 things I want to know how to do. 1)use my fingers, etc. instead of my whole hand (I want to know how to move all of the faces that way. 2)I've heard of something called a PLL skip. How do I do that? and 3)How can I memorize my algorithms easier (I'm still using the basic ones (top cross: F U R U' R' F', top corners: R U R' U R U2 R', Top layer corners: R' F R' B2(Back - still gettin used to standard notation) R F' R' B2(back again) R2, Top edges/Allan: L2 U' B(back) F' L2 B'(back) F T' L2. So yeah, those are the algs I currently use. Please answer any one of the questions: Finger technique, Pll, or Algs or 2 o r all of them...
Thanks!


----------



## maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

well, welcome to the forum. 
to reply to this post, 
1. practice turning with your fingers, lube your cube so that you dont have to use your whole hand. 
2. you can force PLL skips, look up ZBLL on this forums wiki. good luck memorizing 1000's of algs. 
3. do an alg over and over and over until you can do it without referring back to the alg. do not try to memorize notation (R2 B F' z x R U R' D etc.), but either how the cube is turned (triggers, or small sets of moves that are performed in many algs) or try to understand what you are doing to the puzzle as you are performing each turn.

this post should be moved to the appropriate thread "one question answer thread". this thread is for requesting new methods. 

i actually would like to see a zeroing tutorial for fridrich users LMAO veedee-o plzkthxbai


----------



## RubiksHuman (Dec 17, 2010)

Wait, you didn't answer my first question. I asked how to turn it because I don't even know what fingers to use on which lars and stuff like that. So my real question is how do I turn with my fingers, not how can I speed up turning with my fingers.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

up layer: index fingers
Down layer: ring fingers
Right/left layers: Palm
Front layer: index fingers
Back Layer: Ring Fingers
M turns: middle or ring fingers.


----------



## Hoboe (Jan 8, 2011)

megaminx?


----------



## MichalMazur (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,
this is my first post(technically second) here, so please excuse me for being noob. I'm looking for a solution to Tony Fisher's Rhombic Dodecahedron( this: http://cube4you.com/lanlan-dodecahedron-black-p-158.html, youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lwLOslXE6k). It's a skewb modification and Tony Fisher writes that you should use a skewb equivalent to solve it. But i just cant seem to wrap my mind about converting skewb algorithms to this dodecahedron. Also, i dont have a skewb so it's hard to extrapolate algorithms. Can someone help me?


----------



## HastheDeaf (Feb 5, 2011)

Can someone please compose a guide on how to solve the Super Square 1 that is directed at the folks who have never had a Square 1?

I've been trying to apply Sq1 algorithms to my SSq1, but it never seems to add up right.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 12, 2011)

is there any fast EP method for 4x4,5x5,6x6 and 7x7 coz i totally suck at EP


----------



## Hexi (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there any guide how to properly lubricate 7x7x7? Not just pop one piece and put the silicone here. I mean when you dissassemlbe it and how long to let the silicone dry and so on...


----------



## smackledorf (Mar 19, 2011)

I have not seen ANYTHING on the LanLan Pi. I need a solution PLEASE HELP


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 4, 2011)

*4 vertex octahedrom thingamajib.*

http://cube4you.com/s072-p-179.html

I know it's supposed to be a 4X4, but I can't seem to wrap my tiny brain around how it is supposed to solve like one. Any help? 

So far the only way to solve it is to drink until I pass out, and by morning, it's gone.


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 8, 2011)

Hi all. New to the forum and was looking for a good 4x4 tutorial/guide. Anyone able to point me in the right direction please?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 8, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Hi all. New to the forum and was looking for a good 4x4 tutorial/guide. Anyone able to point me in the right direction please?


 




or


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 8, 2011)

@collinbxyz Thank you very much!


----------



## asportking (May 17, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> http://cube4you.com/s072-p-179.html
> 
> I know it's supposed to be a 4X4, but I can't seem to wrap my tiny brain around how it is supposed to solve like one. Any help?
> 
> So far the only way to solve it is to drink until I pass out, and by morning, it's gone.



I don't have one, so I don't know exactly how, but sometimes if you partially disassemble the cube, it makes it easier to understand how it's a 4x4, which can really help trying to figure it out.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2011)

could somebody post a rubiks sb mod to make it cut corners
if any or if its possible at all???


----------



## Dulema (May 31, 2011)

drkmagicard said:


> Does anyone have a video on square one or Pyraminx?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqJanNiNLTQ


----------



## Dulema (May 31, 2011)

First of all, can someone please explain to me how I can start a thread on this website plz? and secondly, I need faster N-perms if anyone could help me with that. I need faster A-perms too plz. any algs for these could help my times. I'm averaging sub 20. thanks you guys.


----------



## Zane_C (May 31, 2011)

Dulema said:


> First of all, can someone please explain to me how I can start a thread on this website plz?.


Go to a sub-forum where your desired thread will belong, then click on the button "Post New Thread" above the thread titles.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2011)

Dulema said:


> I need faster N-perms if anyone could help me with that. I need faster A-perms too plz. any algs for these could help my times. I'm averaging sub 20. thanks you guys.


 
Use the wiki, look under PLL and there are lots of algs for each case, choose one that you like from there.


----------



## adragast (Jun 9, 2011)

Can anyone using Avg edge pairing make a slow move example solve ? I have read the topic from AvG but cannot figure out how to position my hands (are you using right hand for this and that setup and so on). I have tried to watch Avg on youtube but only the beginner version is explained and finally I have watched Erik videos but on the videos he is using his left hand extensively which he does not seem to do on real solves...
(Anyone knows if Arnaud or anyone using Avg uses d slice ? Or does everyone use r ? I have tried to benefit from a long break to switch to r but really can't make it)


----------



## nmqt1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Where can I learn for advanced megaminx method?? I've just finished the beginner's one!!


----------



## Cube Equation (Jul 14, 2011)

Any tutorials for the two pairs approach for the Heise Method?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's a great thread I found only yesterday:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?14883-Heise-Method-Building-Two-Pairs

Not a tutorial as such but a list of examples.


----------



## dkrift (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there a 'how to' thread on solving the cross on a 3x3x3 quicker?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably.
But there are many little things you will discover... Over time.
One of them I posted in the one question answer thread.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 15, 2011)

dkrift said:


> Is there a 'how to' thread on solving the cross on a 3x3x3 quicker?


 
I believe there's one by badmephisto. Shall edit post if I find it.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY_FbpdNRCQ
Believe that's it.


----------



## asportking (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd sort of like "An Intro to Puzzle Theory." I've always been interested in that section of speedcubing, but whenever I visit their section of the forum, I'm just totally lost by all their terminology and can't understand a word they're saying.


----------



## jrb (Sep 30, 2011)

Good EOLine tutorial?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2011)

One for getting fast at feet solving please.
I use FreeFOP and average 4 mins... But my toe tricks are very strange. I do U/Uw/D moves only and rotate...


----------



## adragast (Sep 30, 2011)

jrb said:


> Good EOLine tutorial?


 
I am using this one which is pretty good:
http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php?p=eoline


----------



## adragast (Sep 30, 2011)

dkrift said:


> Is there a 'how to' thread on solving the cross on a 3x3x3 quicker?


 
I would like a non-youtube tutorial on how to get faster at cross too... However I have the feeling the only way to improve is to practice it. Three ways to practice it:
- simply solve the cross again and again (easiest way but a bit boring and does not improve fast)
- inspect and then solve the cross blindfold (I am practicing it now and I think it helps to look ahead the first F2L pair as you do the cross without looking at it after the training)
- begin with a 2x2x2 block all the time and only after that finish the cross (the aim is to get good at extended cross but I cannot judge this idea myself as I have not tested it yet... focussing on point 2 for now)


----------



## YippieCubes (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there a bump cube tutorial? if not could someone just do the last layer tutorial i've been stuck for so long


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 18, 2012)

YippieCubes said:


> Is there a bump cube tutorial? if not could someone just do the last layer tutorial i've been stuck for so long


 
I want a tutorial for how to recognize OLL (or COLL) cases on bump cube. 

You know OLL is done when the top layer is flat and you just see what's solved/not solved and what matches/don't match to figure out which PLL it is.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 2, 2012)

YippieCubes said:


> Is there a bump cube tutorial? if not could someone just do the last layer tutorial i've been stuck for so long


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQCODdzyJOM


----------



## pi.cubed (May 11, 2012)

I would love a tutorial on how to use ACube to effectively find algorithms.
Also a few other things that I forgot.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 15, 2012)

*5x5 Edge pairing walkthrough?*

I wanted to get faster at 5x5, like less than 3 min at least. I just started solving 5x5 this week but only averaging around 4 min. Is there a video on 5x5 advanced edge pairing? I went on youtube but videos were all so old and out of date.
Thanks


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 15, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> I wanted to get faster at 5x5, like less than 3 min at least. I just started solving 5x5 this week but only averaging around 4 min. Is there a video on 5x5 advanced edge pairing? I went on youtube but videos were all so old and out of date.
> Thanks



There aren't new videos because it hasn't really changed. There is not much to change. Free-slicing is a popular technique.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 15, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> There aren't new videos because it hasn't really changed. There is not much to change. Free-slicing is a popular technique.


can you link me?


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 15, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> can you link me?



Sure



Spoiler


----------



## Austinator414 (Jun 17, 2012)

*How do I solve this?*

I have a Puzzle that I have owned for quite a long time and I have absolutely no idea how to solve it. It's called the double fish master, or the elongated fisher cube. It shapeshifts, and ever since I mixed it up, I've neveer been able to solve it. It Isn't a very well-known puzzle so I can't find a tutorial for it. Is there a good one out there?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 17, 2012)

Super square 1 tutorial? I'm stuck on the middle 2 layers.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 19, 2012)

griz said:


> I need help permuting the corners in the roux method



http://wafflelikescubes.webs.com/cmllalgorithms.htm


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 22, 2012)

Anything about "Preserving pairs"? 
I usually just ignore premade pairs as it takes me longer than just doing the cross and then finding the first pair.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 22, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Anything about "Preserving pairs"?
> I usually just ignore premade pairs as it takes me longer than just doing the cross and then finding the first pair.



Consider looking into Petrus or x-crosses, as you can blockbuild the premade pair into a 2x2x2, and add cross edges to form an x-cross.
There are several youtube videos on Petrus, and I believe theWestonian has a x-cross video.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 18, 2012)

Yo guys. I really need help with K4 ELL. I've seen these videos and site but I couldnt understand how to use and perform commutators. Everytime I do one My edges end up in a wrong place (blue edges between red corners for example) and sometimes the alg totally mess up the cube. In these video there is a move that apperantly makes the edge ends up between rigt colour corners but it is not explained at all. I really like to try this method. I know everything from first step through F3L etc but this one seriously sucks and has not been explained well. can somebody help me with it. Especially when I got the cases that do not exist at all.
http://snk.digibase.ca/k4/7_nocomms.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmUuL9oJlgs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZF-eWPI1V0


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thunderbolt said:


> i dont get commutators



[a;b] = aba'b'
[a:b] = aba'
[a:[b;c]] = abcb'c'a'


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2012)

Where did my 'How to Practise' thread go from the stickies? I've seen a few questions about it on the forums recently so I reckon it's still relevant...


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> [a;b] = aba'b'
> [a:b] = aba'
> [a:[b;c]] = abcb'c'a'


and what about the cases that doesnt exist in there? sometimes when I finally do the alg my edge ends up not in right place and I have to do PLL anyway( I thought that K4 is magical method when we avoid doing OLL and PLL by doing uber fast commutators). In the video ive linked there is a set up I think but this guy doesnt explain how to do it(alg), in what cases(the matter where edge should go after connecting them etc). Can somebody help?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 3, 2020)

I need a guide for look-ahead


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 3, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> I need a guide for look-ahead


Well the last response was 8 years ago and the people who were giving out guides probably don't cube anymore. Ask @Zubin Park, I think he does the same sort of thing.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 9, 2021)

I would like a guide on ZZ EO.


----------

